
GitSub: Sell Access to Private GitHub Repositories - namuol
http://gitsub.io/
======
namuol
Full disclosure: I built GitSub.

I had the idea about a year ago, tabled it lacking any examples of it in the
wild. Hard to tell if it was a chicken or the egg problem.

Fast forward a few months, and Epic Games releases the source code to UE4 on
GitHub -- available instantly as in a private GH repo.

I like to think the approach of selling access to source control could be used
for a lot of software, but dealing with subscription billing and having the
backend set up to integrate it with GitHub is probably enough to stop most
small software companies from trying it.

